# Stress testing the echo carbon 2wt (stripers)



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Got today off due to tax season so made the trip last night. Got there around 930 and started exploring. Found some decent lights and picked up 2 there. Looking back I spent way too much time at these lights but I hate to leave fish to find fish. They were still there but had lockjaw so I kept casting to no avail. About midnight I started heading back to the ramp. 

This is when things start to pick up. Came on a light with 30 or so bass schooling on top and these were all big. Hooked into one that broke me off. Heartbreaker. Get back on the light and that's when I got the 28 incher. Man did it beat me up on the 2wt. Also left the net in the car so landing it would have made for a good laugh if someone had got it on video. After that it shut down so kept moving. Found 3 more lights with smaller fish in the 20 inch range. Catch 1 or 2 and then the fish would shut down and learned my lesson on the first lights so I kept moving. Ended up catching somewhere around 10 and a bonus crappie. All fish came on olive and white clouser minnows. Wanted to catch a spotted bass but it wasn't meant to be. Overall a dang good night.

Also want to give a big thanks to boddup for helping me get on my first striper! Oh and if someone can tell me if they are pure stripers or hybrids I would appreciate it.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

pics


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Pic2


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Stripe!

Cool deal especially on a 2wt.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, I bet that was big fun. I didn't know they made a 2wt. How long was the fight with the big one?

Looks like 3 pure stripers and the small one is a white bass.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

What were yo throwing at them with a 2wt. Small stuff I am sure. I have a7 ft 2wt that I built. love them


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

well done!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

NICE!!!! You did great! Where where ya at? No GPS coordinates, county will do! hahaha


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Lost track of time up there but I would think no more than 10 minutes on the big one. Had a fairly heavy tippet on so I could apply some pressure but if he wanted to run he was going to run and he did quite a few times.

Most of the fish were on a size 6 olive and white clouser. Think I switched to a size 4 for a little bit trying to get deeper but it wasn't throwing as well so I switched back. 

Ha I was up at lake martin but that's all I'm saying. Not even sure what county it's in.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice haul, especially on a 2 wt.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks guys! I need to spring for a 6wt eventually because I feel I could have done a little better on some heavier flies/with a little more range but it's hard to beat the fight on a super light rod like that.


----------



## bill007 (Mar 17, 2016)

Don"t look like Atlantic stripers?


----------

